# What is your name?



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

What is your name?


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


What is your name?
Ano ang pangalan mo? (informal)  Ano ang pangalan ninyo?  (polite)


----------



## alexparker20

Maginoo said:


> Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.
> 
> 
> What is your name?
> Ano ang pangalan mo? (informal)  Ano ang pangalan ninyo?  (polite)



Thank you for your answer Maginoo.  Now I knew it.


----------



## dagitab

Maginoo said:


> Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months). So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers. You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.
> 
> 
> What is your name?
> Ano ang pangalan mo? (informal) Ano ang pangalan ninyo? (polite)





Hi Maginoo. I think for the sentence "Ano ang pangalan ninyo?", the word "po" should be included, making it "Ano po ang pangalan ninyo?". Otherwise, the "ninyo" word will be a plural form of "mo". 

 I actually don't know which is the correct form, "Ano po ang pangalan ninyo? or "Ano po ang pangalan mo?", although I believe the latter is commonly used especially for much older people.  Cheers!


----------



## Rian125

Here in the philippines we are using "po" and "opo" if someone older is talking to us.
So if you are asking to older guy the best way to ask is "Ano po ang pangalan nyo?" or "Ano pong pangalan nyo?".


----------

